# I've started so I'll finish!



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

* I've started so I'll finish!  *

Start the next track with the last word from the title of the previous one

(You can disregard 'The' and 'A')



Beck - Square One


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

The Prodigy - One Love


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Love is a Battlefield - Pat Benatar


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Battlefield of Love - Lenny Kravitz


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

A Certain Ratio – Shack Up


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Up on the Roof - The Drifters


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Joe Colley - ANTHEM: Static For Empty Life


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

@Orb, lol dude not making it easy with that one 😂


Jimmy Buffett – Banana Wind


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> @Orb, lol dude not making it easy with that one 😂


😂 I did check there were songs beginning with 'Banana' before I posted it


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Orb said:


> 😂 I did check there were songs beginning with 'Banana' before I posted it


Sorry Orb, I should have had more faith 😳.


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Face The Music - Status Quo


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

*The Velvet Underground - I Can't Stand It*


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

*FaltyDL - Paradise Lost*


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

*The Doors - Moonlight Drive *


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Tears of a Clown


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

* Radiohead - True Love Waits*


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

*The Fall - Room To Live*


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Life Of Riley - Lightning Seeds


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

*Riley B. King - Robben Ford *


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

*The Byrds - The World Turns All Around Her*


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Her Eyes Are A Blue Million Miles - Captain Beefheart


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

*Miles Davis - Miles Ahead*


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Ahead By A Century - The Tragically Hip


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

*Josef K - Endless Soul





*


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

*Radiohead - Man of War





*


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

*Paul Simon – Hearts And Bones*


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Bones - Imagine Dragons. Still bones, I'm so helpful


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

* Elbow - The Bones of You





*


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

You Came - Kim Wilde


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Came Here For Love - Sigala, Ella Eyre


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

*Talking Heads - Love → Building on Fire*


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

*James Taylor - Fire and Rain*


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)

*Raindrops Keep Falling on my Head - BJ Thomas *


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Head like a Hole - NIN


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Black Sabbath - Hole in the Sky


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Sky Full Of Stars (Taron Egerton)


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

*Marc Almond – The Stars We Are





*


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Are We There Yet - Ingrid Michaelson


----------

